# Looking for Puppy!



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

I am looking for a male puppy preferably for our loving home in the Norfolk area! If anybody knows of someone, please let me know! I live with two other adults, no children. Plenty of space, big back garden and another smaller on out front. Hope someone can help! Thanks!

(I am aware that I have a post also looking for a Kitten, this is because I have been searching for a loooooong time and nothing! I am an animal lover, I've had both cats and dogs. I have space, experience and time. I don't want a cat and a dog, I'm just waiting to see what comes along as it's been so hard to find anything as to yet.)


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

What breed is it you're looking for? The relevant breed club is a good first port of call, they should be able to help put you in touch with breeders planning litters or those with litters currently on the ground. 

If you're not picky about breed then rescues do get plenty of puppies in, especially early in the new year when the novelty starts wearing off for people who've bought them as Christmas presents.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

SingingWhippet said:


> What breed is it you're looking for? The relevant breed club is a good first port of call, they should be able to help put you in touch with breeders planning litters or those with litters currently on the ground.
> 
> If you're not picky about breed then rescues do get plenty of puppies in, especially early in the new year when the novelty starts wearing off for people who've bought them as Christmas presents.


I'm not picky, I just love animals!  
I've been to the rescues and they've asked me for 300 pounds which is money I'd rather spend on the essentials for the pup instead!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Nearly identical reply in Cat chat... http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/kitten-wanted.417081/

Please think carefully about which you would prefer either a puppy or a kitten as I think both at once would be a lot to take on.

As for a dog, what coat type do you prefer, long, short? Big, medium or a small dog? How much time can you dedicate grooming? How much time can you dedicate to walks every day? How long would the dog be left alone? Previous experience with dogs? Have you considered potential vet bills? insurance costs?... There are lots of breeds to choose from.

Otherwise a good rescue should be able to pair you with the right dog for your home, what rescues have you visited? Maybe some members here could tell you other rescues local to you


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Shikoku said:


> Nearly identical reply in Cat chat... http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/kitten-wanted.417081/
> 
> Please think carefully about which you would prefer either a puppy or a kitten as I think both at once would be a lot to take on.
> 
> ...


I have answered you in the Cat Chat  
Although I've had both at the same time, I'm not looking for both right now. I have been looking for a reallllyyyy loooong time and nothin has come up. Therefore I have posted, cat or dog, because as I love animals I really don't mind. I've had both. I've had 3 cats for very long years and two dogs. I have no preference on the dog, I have lots of space, quite a bit of experience due to previous dogs and also all the time in the World as I don't work, but do not worry I do have income!


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

I think it would be hard to find a puppy from a decent breeder for less than £300. I'd agree with others and definitely look at rescues. They will be able to discuss with you what you want from a dog and which would suit you best. I think a lot of rescues ask for an adoption fee of usually around £100 - £150. Which is a bargain really when the dog is already neutered, microchipped, vet checked, etc


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

XemzX said:


> I think it would be hard to find a puppy from a decent breeder for less than £300. I'd agree with others and definitely look at rescues. They will be able to discuss with you what you want from a dog and which would suit you best. I think a lot of rescues ask for an adoption fee of usually around £100 - £150. Which is a bargain really when the dog is already neutered, microchipped, vet checked, etc


I've been to F.A.I.TH. and RSPCA , they said £300. I'd rather spend that kind of money on essentials for the puppy to be honest  But we'll have to see.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

It might be worth having a proper look after Christmas or New year as some rescues have a policy about not re-homing until after Christmas to stop them being Christmas presents.

I wish you all the best in your search though, I understand how difficult it can be because I have been searching for over three years for my puppy


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Shikoku said:


> It might be worth having a proper look after Christmas or New year as some rescues have a policy about not re-homing until after Christmas to stop them being Christmas presents.
> 
> I wish you all the best in your search though, I understand how difficult it can be because I have been searching for over three years for my puppy


Really? Oh my! Thank you for the nice words. Good luck to you too!


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

EuniceM said:


> I've been to F.A.I.TH. and RSPCA , they said £300. I'd rather spend that kind of money on essentials for the puppy to be honest  But we'll have to see.


Have you tried any of the smaller independent rescues? Or dogs trust perhaps?


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

XemzX said:


> Have you tried any of the smaller independent rescues? Or dogs trust perhaps?


I don't see anything else round here to be honest, I've asked and googled but nothing... :/


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

The Dogs Trust have a brach at Snetterton and their rehoming fee is £100.

There are also _loads_ of rescues who will rehome nationally.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

SingingWhippet said:


> The Dogs Trust have a brach at Snetterton and their rehoming fee is £100.
> 
> There are also _loads_ of rescues who will rehome nationally.


Do you know the website for the Dogs Trust at Snetterton? And any other website of rescues that rehome nationally? Thank you!


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

I've had a quick google and found all these rescues based in or near Norfolk:

Dogs Trust Snetterton

Meadowgreen Dog Rescue

Hillside Dog Rescue

CARE Dog Rescue

PACT Animal Sancuary

Ravenswood Pet Rescue

Norfolk & Suffolk Animal Trust

All Dogs Matter

Norfolk Dog Rescue


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

SingingWhippet said:


> I've had a quick google and found all these rescues based in or near Norfolk:
> 
> Dogs Trust Snetterton
> 
> ...


I had no idea! Thank you ever so much!  xxx


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

EuniceM said:


> I've been to F.A.I.TH. and RSPCA , they said £300. I'd rather spend that kind of money on essentials for the puppy to be honest  But we'll have to see.


Rspca is £150 for a dog.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> Rspca is £150 for a dog.


My friend works there and she said about 250


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Eunice, a simple google would tell you that isn't a case. 

Personally when I was looking for a dog, I spent months researching and at least googled local rescues. The fact that you aren't even doing this does suggest you aren't ready for fifteen years of commitment and vets bills.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> Eunice, a simple google would tell you that isn't a case.
> 
> Personally when I was looking for a dog, I spent months researching and at least googled local rescues. The fact that you aren't even doing this does suggest you aren't ready for fifteen years of commitment and vets bills.


I didn't have to google RSPCA as I went there in person and asked my friend. You obviously don't know what you're talking about but thanks for your opinion anyway.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

If you can't afford £300 for the dog, how do you intend to pay for vet bills?


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

SixStar said:


> If you can't afford £300 for the dog, how do you intend to pay for vet bills?


I said that it is money I'd rather spend on the pet. But I don't think it's anything to do with you anyway


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

The RSPCA Norwich website states that their adoption fee is £100 for dogs over 6 months and £150 for those under 6 months.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

SingingWhippet said:


> The RSPCA Norwich website states that their adoption fee is £100 for dogs over 6 months and £150 for those under 6 months.


I visited the one in Great Yarmouth.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

EuniceM said:


> I didn't have to google RSPCA as I went there in person and asked my friend. You obviously don't know what you're talking about but thanks for your opinion anyway.


Clearly the RSPCA don't know what their talking about either as clearly all of their adoption prices on their website must be wrong.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

so what are you willing to spend on adopting/buying a puppy? Tbh initial purchase /adoption price is small over dogs lifespan.&

most rescue adoption fees are about £100-200 a few may charge more for puppies. Would likely need to factor in cost of neutering/spaying as if not don are contracted to do by certain timescale & can be at adopters expense.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> Clearly the RSPCA don't know what their talking about either as clearly all of their adoption prices on their website must be wrong.


That is not my fault. That is what I was told, either the website is wrong or my friend was wrong.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

2Hounds said:


> so what are you willing to spend on adopting/buying a puppy?
> 
> most rescue adoption fees are about £100-200


Whatever it cost to get the pup in best shape, basically the services that were used. But why, do you have any puppies?


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

SingingWhippet said:


> The RSPCA Norwich website states that their adoption fee is £100 for dogs over 6 months and £150 for those under 6 months.


Looking at their website the Great Yarmouth prices are the same.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> Looking at their website the Great Yarmouth prices are the same.


That is what I mean, either the information on the website is wrong or my friend got the wrong price.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

EuniceM said:


> I said that it is money I'd rather spend on the pet. But I don't think it's anything to do with you anyway


You are talking about a puppy. A living, breathing puppy. Not a telly, where you can shop around to get the best price!


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

SixStar said:


> You are talking about a puppy. A living, breathing puppy. Not a telly, where you can shop around to get the best price!


So you think puppies should be sold like telly's? The prettier, the more expensive?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

EuniceM said:


> So you think puppies should be sold like telly's? The prettier, the more expensive?


Some of the most unattractive breeds (IMO) sell for the highest prices 

My point was you should not be looking for a bargain when choosing something that'll be a member of your family for the next fifteen years. Your only criteria is price, which is very odd.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh my god. What an odd thread. 

Either you want a dog or a cat - two totally different species kept for fairly different reasons and take totally different sorts of commitments. 

Secondly rescues have puppies and will be cheaper than a dog from a breeder. 

Third if you buy a pup from a breeder why do you need to buy the dog stuff but it not be relevant if you buy a rescue, or am I missing the point? 

Fourth - I think you need to learn how to use google before spouting rubbish.

Sorry, not in the best mood but so being blunt, but honestly!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My lurcher came from a rescue that charges 110, which covers neutering, worming, flea treatment, microchipping and his care and food whilst in residence as well as a collar and lead, plus back up. The money they make enables them to carry on rescuing strays and unwanted animals, some of whom need extensive veterinary treatment and long term care before they can be rehomed.

Money well spent IMO.

Once I brought my dog home there wasn't really much else I needed to buy TBH. He had old duvets/fleeces for his bedding, a couple of our old pasta bowls for his food and water and a secondhand coat.

If you manage to pick up a puppy outside of rescue for less than 150, then there is a very strong chance it will be coming from a Back Yard Breeder, Puppy Farm, or smuggled in from abroad - and quite possibly with ongoing health issues which could cost you (and the pup ) dearly in the future.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

EuniceM said:


> So you think puppies should be sold like telly's? The prettier, the more expensive?


It's not about that though is it?
It is about ensuing that either
A) rescue centres continue to recieve the essential funds required to remain functional and to help the next dog by charging a fee and covering previously incurred costs
Or
B) ensuring that you are not lining the pocket of some puppy farmer or clueless plonker who bred their dog without a single health test or any real care for the outcome besides money.

Dogs are expensive to feed and keep and no doubt disgustingly expensive to breed. Hense the cost.
And yes, a well bred, wormed, innoculated puppy from health tested parents is likely to cost more. That's not a bad thing.

What is your budget all in (dog plus accessories and essentials)?
What is your monthly food budget going to be?
What about insurance?
I ask only because the dog himself tends to be the cheap part of the package over all.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Some of the most unattractive breeds (IMO) sell for the highest prices
> 
> My point was you should not be looking for a bargain when choosing something that'll be a member of your family for the next fifteen years. Your only criteria is price, which is very odd.


Who said it was price? I love any animal, I don't have a specific target because I love all dogs. 
Also, how can you say "most unattractive breeds", what is pretty to you can be ugly to me. Tastes and opinions differ in everyone, there we should accept.
I don't think it's anything to do with you, I obviously didn't say the only criteria is the price which is not. What I meant is that I don't agree with people that sell dogs for ridiculous amounts just to profit and take advantage of "A living, breathing puppies" like you said. It's not a telly, to look for the prettiest and pay more and more. 
In my opinion dogs should be paid for whatever they had done, vaccinations etc etc... Other than that, you are giving that dog a home, love, time etc... So you're actually helping out, specially from a rescue that is funded. That is what I meant. 
Either way , like I said, it's nothing to do with you. I didn't say I wouldn't pay 300. I said it was money I'd rather spend spoiling my pet. 
If you don't agree, that is your opinion. This is mine.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Oh my god. What an odd thread.
> 
> Either you want a dog or a cat - two totally different species kept for fairly different reasons and take totally different sorts of commitments.
> 
> ...


Firstly - You should read the description. I do not want both. I want either one or the other. I have had both and have no preference. I love animals.
Secondly - I have seen puppies from breeders with all the same conditions as a rescue puppy cheaper than what I was asked for.
Third - I didn't understand that question.
Fourth - It's none of your business. You are the one commenting rubbish on this thread.

Not my fault you aren't in the best mood. Shouldn't take it out on others. Hope u feel better


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Katalyst said:


> It's not about that though is it?
> It is about ensuing that either
> A) rescue centres continue to recieve the essential funds required to remain functional and to help the next dog by charging a fee and covering previously incurred costs
> Or
> ...


You obviously didn't understand the reply as I wasn't speaking to you. I did not say anything that you are mentioning


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

EuniceM said:


> In my opinion dogs should be paid for whatever they had done, vaccinations etc etc... Other than that, you are giving that dog a home, love, time etc... So you're actually helping out, specially from a rescue that is funded. That is what I meant.
> .


I quite agree that rescues/breeders should be able to recoup some of their costs. Which is why I agree, in the main, with the prices charged for puppies.

After all, you're not just paying for vaccinations - you're paying for food, the electric to heat and light their kennel/whelping room, the carers time to look after the puppies, the endless washing of the blankets, the toys they get through, the veterinary care they've received. Easily runs into hundreds of pounds.

But rather than seeking a puppy that fits your purse, why not tell us what you can offer a puppy? What breed traits are you after? Size of dog? How much time can you devote to exercise and grooming? How long will the dog be left alone? What breeds have you owned before? Maybe then, we'd be able to help better


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

So apart from vaccines, neutering etc do you think breeders and rescues don't have any other costs they need to cover? 

My dogs father came with a £1k stud price, then there are the various health tests mum needed, show fees, vet fees, insurance, unpaid time off work while the pups are young, food for mum and pups, worming, flea treatments, training, vaccinations, advertising and neutering, oh and all the sleepless nights. On a purely business basis £600 was a bargain. 

Ensuring my animal is well bred and has a reduced risk of common health problems was the best way to spoil him. A cute bed or coat isn't more important than health.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> My lurcher came from a rescue that charges 110, which covers neutering, worming, flea treatment, microchipping and his care and food whilst in residence as well as a collar and lead, plus back up. The money they make enables them to carry on rescuing strays and unwanted animals, some of whom need extensive veterinary treatment and long term care before they can be rehomed.
> 
> Money well spent IMO.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is very good and I understand. But some are funded, they get money for having the charity. I have worked for a similar charity and know what I am talking about. 
That is exactly what I said, if it's money that was used towards the pup in any way , it's more than reasonable. I just don't think it's fair making profit in the hands of poor animals.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

What do you want from a dog/cat? Just a pet? I`m only asking because dogs and cats are different, in regards to their needs. 
Price for a puppy, depends on lots of factors. I really think you need to research various breeds even if you don`t care, as you may find that certain breeds would be totally uncompatiable with you!
If you want a rescue, I would recommend basic research on breeds and then enquiring at rescues to find a suitable puppy. I really don`t think you should be putting money before anything else, however I do understand budgets so if you do need a certain budget I would certainly recommend a rescue but I think you also need to consider what you actually want from a pet.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

SixStar said:


> I quite agree that rescues/breeders should be able to recoup some of their costs. Which is why I agree, in the main, with the prices charged for puppies.
> 
> After all, you're not just paying for vaccinations - you're paying for food, the electric to heat and light their kennel/whelping room, the carers time to look after the puppies, the endless washing of the blankets, the toys they get through, the veterinary care they've received. Easily runs into hundreds of pounds.
> 
> But rather than seeking a puppy that fits your purse, why not tell us what you can offer a puppy? What breed traits are you after? Size of dog? How much time can you devote to exercise and grooming? How long will the dog be left alone? What breeds have you owned before? Maybe then, we'd be able to help better


You didn't intend to help, you came to criticize like many others. That is exactly what I said, if it's money that has gone towards the pup, it's more than welcome no matter how much it is. I don't have a limit all I said is I would rather have all the money I can towards my pet. 
Don't want to be rude but as you're just being a critic I'd rather not count on your help. Thanks anyway


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

EuniceM said:


> Yes, that is very good and I understand. But some are funded, they get money for having the charity. I have worked for a similar charity and know what I am talking about.
> That is exactly what I said, if it's money that was used towards the pup in any way , it's more than reasonable. I just don't think it's fair making profit in the hands of poor animals.


I`d imagine decent breeders make very little profit, if any. My next dog is going to cost me around £800 but she will be from fully health tested parents, proven parents, registered etc


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

EuniceM said:


> You obviously didn't understand the reply as I wasn't speaking to you. I did not say anything that you are mentioning


My appologies for misunderstanding whatever you were trying to get across. 
It may be worth winding in your neck a little as you are coming across as extemely defensive and as if you are not listening. 
You also haven't answered my questions. You have come onto a public forum which means you are looking for responses. No one can help if you don't reply to their questions and instead get annoyed.

Forgetting money because for some reason this topic obviously offends you, what are you looking for in your puppy? Are you after something large/medium/small, longhaired/low-groom requirement/bald, male/female/not concerned, cuddly/independant etc?
Are you concerned about the financial commitment where you to end up with a dog with lots of inherant health issues? (Oops... money again!) 
I ask because if you are a bit lean on income (as I am!) then something known to have a multitude of health concerns like a bulldog or a pug would be a poor choice. 
There is more to choosing a puppy that it being cute to you (regardless of what others think of the breed/mix).


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

EuniceM said:


> Yes, that is very good and I understand. But some are funded, they get money for having the charity. I have worked for a similar charity and know what I am talking about.
> That is exactly what I said, if it's money that was used towards the pup in any way , it's more than reasonable. I just don't think it's fair making profit in the hands of poor animals.


Charities cannot survive without profit as it gets them through tough periods and is normally invested and used for vital repairs for buildings and as emergency fees during high use periods, eg January when the xmas pets are returned after being bought from back yard breeders.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Canine K9 said:


> What do you want from a dog/cat? Just a pet? I`m only asking because dogs and cats are different, in regards to their needs.
> Price for a puppy, depends on lots of factors. I really think you need to research various breeds even if you don`t care, as you may find that certain breeds would be totally uncompatiable with you!
> If you want a rescue, I would recommend basic research on breeds and then enquiring at rescues to find a suitable puppy. I really don`t think you should be putting money before anything else, however I do understand budgets so if you do need a certain budget I would certainly recommend a rescue but I think you also need to consider what you actually want from a pet.


I am not putting money before anything else, specially not an animal. All I said is that, I'd rather spend all I can on the pet and not on "purchasing it" if you know what I mean. I have an idea on what I want, I just made this thread to see what would come along. I have had various cats and also dogs. I have no preference because I love animals, not just high breed etc.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

EuniceM said:


> You didn't intend to help, you came to criticize like many others. That is exactly what I said, if it's money that has gone towards the pup, it's more than welcome no matter how much it is. I don't have a limit all I said is I would rather have all the money I can towards my pet.
> Don't want to be rude but as you're just being a critic I'd rather not count on your help. Thanks anyway


I'll take a guess that the shelters you've inquired with have seen you in the light we have, hence why you're struggling so much to find a puppy or kitten  They're ten a penny, no one else seems to have such trouble!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

EuniceM said:


> I am not putting money before anything else, specially not an animal. All I said is that, I'd rather spend all I can on the pet and not on "purchasing it" if you know what I mean. I have an idea on what I want, I just made this thread to see what would come along. I have had various cats and also dogs. I have no preference because I love animals, not just high breed etc.


I do understand what you mean, but its not about loving animals. I love animals, but I`d never own a Husky for instance and if one was offered to me, I would have to say no just because they wouldn`t match me and what I get out of a dog.
A lot of money from breeders does go towards the pet. The money I will be spending on my next dog paid for her parents health tests etc which to me gives me a good reassurance she will be as healthy as I can be reassured anyway.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Katalyst said:


> My appologies for misunderstanding whatever you were trying to get across.
> It may be worth winding in your neck a little as you are coming across as extemely defensive and as if you are not listening.
> You also haven't answered my questions. You have come onto a public forum which means you are looking for responses. No one can help if you don't reply to their questions and instead get annoyed.
> 
> ...


I don't understand how you'd expect me to response to a post like yours. And I am defensive because isn't of asking, people are just criticizing , not that I care but I'm not going to tolerate it. If they ask questions and not ironically criticize, I would be more than happy hence why I joined this forum. 
I really don't have a preference and if you had read then you obviously would know it's not about money towards a pup, but other things around that topic. 
I have no idea as to who you are and so don't you towards me , therefore you wouldn't know if I have financial problems or not. If I did, I wouldn't be trying to adopt a pet, by the way. If it came across that way is it because you read it wrong or didn't read at all and went by others comments. 
Exactly why I don't have a preference because I don't choose by the animal being "cute".


----------



## Sarahlou444 (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't understand the evasion of all the questions regarding what you want from a puppy. You must have an idea of a breed that appeals or at least on size of the dog/coat/exercise etc.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Canine K9 said:


> I`d imagine decent breeders make very little profit, if any. My next dog is going to cost me around £800 but she will be from fully health tested parents, proven parents, registered etc


Unfortunately there's not many decent breeders out there at the moment and congratulations on your pup!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

It's nice you're thinking about getting a dog from a shelter as plenty need a loving home, but wouldn't it be best to wait until after Christmas? I mean it's horrible the thought of an animal being in a shelter at Christmas, not that's it horrible, but obviously it's not with their new family, but if you can say a busy Christmas then it can be a lot for a new dog to take in.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sarahlou444 said:


> I don't understand the evasion of all the questions regarding what you want from a puppy. You must have an idea of a breed that appeals or at least on size of the dog/coat/exercise etc.


That is what I don`t understand, surely you must have an idea of traits you wouldn`t like/would like?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

EuniceM said:


> Unfortunately there's not many decent breeders out there at the moment and congratulations on your pup!


There's plenty of decent breeders? If you had an idea on breeds you were interested in then people can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

EuniceM said:


> Unfortunately there's not many decent breeders out there at the moment and congratulations on your pup!


If you are interested in a specific breed, champdogs is a good place to start with contacting breeders.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> Charities cannot survive without profit as it gets them through tough periods and is normally invested and used for vital repairs for buildings and as emergency fees during high use periods, eg January when the xmas pets are returned after being bought from back yard breeders.


I understand that is a concern because people only want pets as presents and then get tired of them.
But other than, some are funded and those are the ones I'm talking about and they do not need to make profit via customers.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

As OP is keen on free kittens I'm afraid any advice regarding avoiding back yard breeders is most likely going to be ignored. 

Its always sad when people don't research their desired animal properly and value objects more than good breeding and healthy animals.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> There's plenty of decent breeders? If you had an idea on breeds you were interested in then people can point you in the right direction.


I was talking in regards to people using dogs/cats to make money.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

EuniceM said:


> I understand that is a concern because people only want pets as presents and then get tired of them.
> But other than, some are funded and those are the ones I'm talking about and they do not need to make profit via customers.


Well I value the work of rescues as they put animals first, obviously not everyone shares that view, odd for a so called animal lover to value money more. I also suspect you don't know what funding means.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Canine K9 said:


> That is what I don`t understand, surely you must have an idea of traits you wouldn`t like/would like?


Like I've mentioned before I don't know anybody in this thread and nobody knows me. But I will just explain that my grandparents had doggy charity rescue, hence why I know what it involves. And I have been around so many different dogs, I really don't have a preference. Even if I did, I just posted to see what people had to offer, that is all.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

EuniceM said:


> I was talking in regards to people using dogs/cats to make money.


Confusion on my part then. Yes sadly there are a lot of not very good breeders but as there are so many knowledgeable people who impulse buy they will continue to be about pocketing money by breeding and selling poorly bred unhealth tested puppies for hundreds of pounds.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh good grief . If you haven't bothered to research breeds and you don't want to pay to either support rescues or for a health tested puppy from reputable breeders, then just buy a random puppy off Gumtree for £50. Plenty of them around. Kittens too. Of course, you'll probably end up out of pocket when you get it home and find out it's got parvovirus, a belly full of worms and a myriad other health problems, but better than spending £300 for a companion you will have for 15 years, right? 

And don't bother replying saying this isn't what you were looking for blah blah blah. Post something like this on a forum full of dog lovers, and you're lucky the replies have been so polite.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> Well I value the work of rescues as they put animals first, obviously not everyone shares that view, odd for a so called animal lover to value money more. I also suspect you don't know what funding means.


I don't understand where you are getting the "money first" bit. Please explain


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Confusion on my part then. Yes sadly there are a lot of not very good breeders but as there are so many knowledgeable people who impulse buy they will continue to be about


Unfortunately , yes.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

EuniceM said:


> I don't understand how you'd expect me to response to a post like yours. And I am defensive because isn't of asking, people are just criticizing , not that I care but I'm not going to tolerate it. If they ask questions and not ironically criticize, I would be more than happy hence why I joined this forum.
> I really don't have a preference and if you had read then you obviously would know it's not about money towards a pup, but other things around that topic.
> I have no idea as to who you are and so don't you towards me , therefore you wouldn't know if I have financial problems or not. If I did, I wouldn't be trying to adopt a pet, by the way. If it came across that way is it because you read it wrong or didn't read at all and went by others comments.
> Exactly why I don't have a preference because I don't choose by the animal being "cute".


You are at risk of coming across as extremely petulant here....

That aside, as other who type faster than me have already said, you DO need to think about what you want in a puppy. Is a dog with poor recall going to be an issue? What about a dog that is likey to be very vocal? Or large? Or stay tiny?
It's not enough to just love animals.
Regardless of species, it is essential that you look at each animal both as an individual and also as a cross section of its breed and probably traits. The dog you chose shouldn't be the first one that becomes available locally.
You are not reading (or answering) our responses to you and I assure you that despite your assumption, I have read every post you have written in this thread.
I wish you all the luck in the world but you really need to think this through in an adult manner and not just think with your heart.
If I used my heart to make animal related decisions I would have a house full of rescues and waifs and strays that I couldn't possibly hope to contend with for long.
I hope that you'll take the time to go back through this thread and read peoples responses as they were intended and not as you assumed they were intended.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Fluffster said:


> Oh good grief . If you haven't bothered to research breeds and you don't want to pay to either support rescues or for a health tested puppy from reputable breeders, then just buy a random puppy off Gumtree for £50. Plenty of them around. Kittens too. Of course, you'll probably end up out of pocket when you get it home and find out it's got parvovirus, a belly full of worms and a myriad other health problems, but better than spending £300 for a companion you will have for 15 years, right?
> 
> And don't bother replying saying this isn't what you were looking for blah blah blah. Post something like this on a forum full of dog lovers, and you're lucky the replies have been so polite.


Thank you for your opinion


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> It's nice you're thinking about getting a dog from a shelter as plenty need a loving home, but wouldn't it be best to wait until after Christmas? I mean it's horrible the thought of an animal being in a shelter at Christmas, not that's it horrible, but obviously it's not with their new family, but if you can say a busy Christmas then it can be a lot for a new dog to take in.


Yes I will have to wait  Thanks


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

SixStar said:


> I'll take a guess that the shelters you've inquired with have seen you in the light we have, hence why you're struggling so much to find a puppy or kitten  They're ten a penny, no one else seems to have such trouble!


That must be it then!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

EuniceM said:


> Yes, that is very good and I understand. But some are funded, they get money for having the charity. I have worked for a similar charity and know what I am talking about.
> That is exactly what I said, if it's money that was used towards the pup in any way , it's more than reasonable. I just don't think it's fair making profit in the hands of poor animals.


Whilst I'm sure they are some less than scrupulous people dealing in animals under the quize of being a rescue, there are far more well known and reputable rescue/rehoming centres who exist solely for the purpose of protecting the animals. If you look hard enough, I'm sure you could find such an organisation near you where you could get a pup for a reasonable price, where everything is above board.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

EuniceM said:


> I don't understand where you are getting the "money first" bit. Please explain


You're only willing to pay direct costs for an animal, therefore you are putting cost before welfare. If you only pay direct costs you're supporting things like puppy mills and backyard breeders, an animal lover pays more than direct costs to ensure parents are fully tested and cared for, or in the case of a rescue people pay more than costs to ensure all animals can be cared for, including those who cannot be rehomed or those that need medical care. Wanting a free kitten is another example.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Probably time we stopped feeding it.........


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Vanessa131 said:


> Looking at their website the Great Yarmouth prices are the same.


Gt Yarmouth [RSPCA East Norfolk branch]site states



> We charge a small adoption fee of £50.00 for cats and * £100.00 - £250.00 for dogs.* This is no way covers the costs involved in caring for the animal. It only helps us continue our welfare services.


http://www.rspcaeastnorfolk.co.uk/Rehoming.html

so despite their p!$$ poor ethics re a dog/cat and the rudenss to any and all that disagree with them
the OP *was* told correctly and I think is owed an apology, in this instance only, from those who all but came out and called them a liar


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Katalyst said:


> You are at risk of coming across as extremely petulant here....
> 
> That aside, as other who type faster than me have already said, you DO need to think about what you want in a puppy. Is a dog woth poor recall going to be an issue? What about a dog that is likey to be very vocal? Or large? Or stay tiny?
> It's not enough to just love animals.
> ...


I advise you to read some of the previous comments where I have explained about what kind of dogs I would be interested in  
Thank you, I hope you do the same too! Kind Regards


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

SixStar said:


> Probably time we stopped feeding it.........


They'll probably be getting their bag ready for school soon anyway.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Probably time we stopped feeding it.........


I hope so!


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> They'll probably be getting their bag ready for school soon anyway.


Only in the morning


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

mrs phas said:


> Gt Yarmouth [RSPCA East Norfolk branch]site states
> 
> http://www.rspcaeastnorfolk.co.uk/Rehoming.html
> 
> ...


I didn't quite get that, sorry :/


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> Whilst I'm sure they are some less than scrupulous people dealing in animals under the quize of being a rescue, there are far more well known and reputable rescue/rehoming centres who exist solely for the purpose of protecting the animals. If you look hard enough, I'm sure you could find such an organisation near you where you could get a pup for a reasonable price, where everything is above board.


Hopefully I will! Thanks!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> Gt Yarmouth [RSPCA East Norfolk branch]site states
> 
> http://www.rspcaeastnorfolk.co.uk/Rehoming.html
> 
> ...


The OP claimed prices started at £250, however in catchat she claimed they started at £300. So your link shows that the prices are the two centres are the same.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> You're only willing to pay direct costs for an animal, therefore you are putting cost before welfare. If you only pay direct costs you're supporting things like puppy mills and backyard breeders, an animal lover pays more than direct costs to ensure parents are fully tested and cared for, or in the case of a rescue people pay more than costs to ensure all animals can be cared for, including those who cannot be rehomed or those that need medical care. Wanting a free kitten is another example.


The cost including everything, injections etc etc etc. I advice you to read some of the previous comments.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Vanessa131 said:


> The OP claimed prices started at £250, however in catchat she claimed they started at £300. So your link shows that the prices are the two centres are the same.


ok right, 
havent read catchat post
and i like to think the best of people
oh well..........................waits for the memes


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

EuniceM said:


> The cost including everything, injections etc etc etc. I advice you to read some of the previous comments.


Oh I have, where you have explicitly said you will only pay direct costs as you want to buy useless things an animal doesn't need.

So I suggest you read your previous posts


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

mrs phas said:


> ok right,
> havent read catchat post
> and i like to think the best of people
> oh well..........................waits for the memes


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> Oh I have, where you have explicitly said you will only pay direct costs as you want to buy useless things an animal doesn't need.
> 
> So I suggest you read your previous posts


I still suggest you read my previous posts where I said I am against people that make profit on animals. Where I clearly said I don't mind paying anything towards services that were used to benefit the pup


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

EuniceM said:


> I was talking in regards to people using dogs/cats to make money.


Shelters and Pounds don't "use" dogs and cats to make money. They need to make some money in order to be able to care for unwanted animals.

You appear to believe you can just swan into a Rescue Organisation and take a dog for whatever sum of money you see fit.

It doesn't work like that.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

EuniceM said:


> I still suggest you read my previous posts where I said I am against people that make profit on animals. Where I clearly said I don't mind paying anything towards services that were used to benefit the pup


Last attempt as your previous posts don't explain what you are hoping for in a dog...
What is you ideal doggy pet? What breeds do you like the look of and what breeds have characteristics that appeal to you?
Are you interested in trick training? Agility? Long walks? Running together? A dog that is chilled out at home? A dog that is always on the go? High energy? Low energy?


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Shelters and Pounds don't "use" dogs and cats to make money. They need to make some money in order to be able to care for unwanted animals.
> 
> You appear to believe you can just swan into a Rescue Organisation and take a dog for whatever sum of money you see fit.
> 
> It doesn't work like that.


That is not it at all. I advise you to read the previous comments. Some rescues are funded, therefore everything is paid and they still ask for more money towards the animal. That is what I meant


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

EuniceM said:


> That is not it at all. I advise you to read the previous comments. Some rescues are funded, therefore everything is paid and they still ask for more money towards the animal. That is what I meant


You don't actually know what funded means. However, as you clearly know more than us can you give us a link to a rescue that is entirely funded and doesn't require any adoption fees etc from new owners to continue running.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Katalyst said:


> Last attempt as your previous posts don't explain what you are hoping for in a dog...
> What is you ideal doggy pet? What breeds do you like the look of and what breeds have characteristics that appeal to you?
> Are you interested in trick training? Agility? Long walks? Running together? A dog that is chilled out at home? A dog that is always on the go? High energy? Low energy?


I have chosen to get a pet now because I have all the time in the World. The dog can be energetic as I like to keep fit. It can be lazy as I work at home. I love running, I love staying in. I have trained all my dogs when I had them at my parents a long time ago. All I know is I can afford it and everything it will need. I have all the time and love to care for it. I can dedicate myself to it 100%. I didn't specify before because this thread was to ask and see what people would bring my way and then I could decide.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> You don't actually know what funded means. However, as you clearly know more than us can you give us a link to a rescue that is entirely funded and doesn't require any adoption fees etc from new owners to continue running.


If you read some previous comments you will see why I know what funded means


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

EuniceM said:


> If you read some previous comments you will see why I know what funded means


Can you show me some of these rescues that are funded in a way that you don't need to pay an adoption fee??


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

This thread is losing it's way so, having gone back and re-read the first post, please clarify:

Are you on here in the hope to find someone who has a litter of pups or kittens that may be willing to sell one or the other to you for between 100 and 300, but not a rescue who may be making a profit from the animals it sells/rehomes?

You have no preference for either cat or dog, and no preference of breed/size? What about male or female?


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

EuniceM said:


> I have chosen to get a pet now because I have all the time in the World. The dog can be energetic as I like to keep fit. It can be lazy as I work at home. I love running, I love staying in. I have trained all my dogs when I had them at my parents a long time ago. All I know is I can afford it and everything it will need. I have all the time and love to care for it. I can dedicate myself to it 100%. I didn't specify before because this thread was to ask and see what people would bring my way and then I could decide.


Ok cool. I see what you are getting at. It sounds like a nice position to be in. 
Without looking at rescues local to you (see post with all the links that a helpful member gave you) or looking for good breeders of specific breeds it'd be easy to accidentally do what you fear and pay money for a pup that is only about the cash to its breeder. 
Very, very few if any breeders will pop up oj a tread like this and announce "Oh! Oh! Me! Me! I have puppies!". They want to know that their pups go to someone who has their heart set on that breed and who has researched it inside out. 
I still feel that as you are unbothered by breed, rescue is your friend. Especially as you don't work and money is no issue.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

What information were you looking for from your post? Do you want a breed match for you, or for links to people nearby selling dogs?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

EuniceM said:


> I didn't specify before because this thread was to ask and see what people would bring my way and then I could decide.


Are people supposed to be coming onto this thread and offering you dogs and cats??

You sound like a magical owner. High energy, low energy, big, small; can do it all! Have all the time in the world and all the money in the world to spend on them (but not on buying them?). Clearly people should be throwing animals at you!!


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> Can you show me some of these rescues that are funded in a way that you don't need to pay an adoption fee??


So you can criticize?


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> Are people supposed to be coming onto this thread and offering you dogs and cats??
> 
> You sound like a magical owner. High energy, low energy, big, small; can do it all! Have all the time in the world and all the money in the world to spend on them (but not on buying them?). Clearly people should be throwing animals at you!!


Don't forget not knowing anything about rescue centres or how to google them, then becoming an expert in seconds as her grandparents had one!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

EuniceM said:


> So you can criticize?


No, so I can see where these completely funded rescues are. Not to criticise.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> This thread is losing it's way so, having gone back and re-read the first post, please clarify:
> 
> Are you on here in the hope to find someone who has a litter of pups or kittens that may be willing to sell one or the other to you for between 100 and 300, but not a rescue who may be making a profit from the animals it sells/rehomes?
> 
> You have no preference for either cat or dog, and no preference of breed/size? What about male or female?


I am on here because I have been looking for ages, I'm not going to adopt from backyard sellers that just want to profit with innocent animals.
I have no preference on the animal because I have had both therefore I have experience with cats and dogs.
My grandparents had a puppy rescue therefore I'm used to loads of different breeds, I don't differentiate them by looks. 
The only thing I said about money that's causing all this, is because I said the rescue asked for 300 and I'd rather use that money on essentials for the pet.
I could pay 1000 if I knew it would all go towards the pet, injections, worms etc etc etc... That is worthy! But I know what goes on in funded rescues and they charge on top of the fees they had. If you know what I mean. I work at home, I have all the time in the World.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

EuniceM said:


> If you read some previous comments you will see why I know what funded means


Well, I don't see it.

Every animal rescue Organisation I know of operates as a Charity and is funded by donations and maybe, to a lesser degree, for the fee charged when an animal is rehomed.

You can't walk into a Supermarket or Clothes Shop and decide what you think you should pay for the goods on offer, so why would it be any different when you want to buy a dog?

If I were running an animal rescue and you turned up, bartering over the adoption fee for a dog, I'm afraid I would have you off the premises, pronto. As Sixstar has said to you, if you give the same impression in Shelters as you're giving on this forum, no wonder you're struggling.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Katalyst said:


> Ok cool. I see what you are getting at. It sounds like a nice position to be in.
> Without looking at rescues local to you (see post with all the links that a helpful member gave you) or looking for good breeders of specific breeds it'd be easy to accidentally do what you fear and pay money for a pup that is only about the cash to its breeder.
> Very, very few if any breeders will pop up oj a tread like this and announce "Oh! Oh! Me! Me! I have puppies!". They want to know that their pups go to someone who has their heart set on that breed and who has researched it inside out.
> I still feel that as you are unbothered by breed, rescue is your friend. Especially as you don't work and money is no issue.


Someone has tried to scam me already, trust me. I have been through this quite a long time. 
I am not bothered by breed as I don't have preferences. As long as it's been through the right conditions and healthy everything is OK.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

astro2011 said:


> What information were you looking for from your post? Do you want a breed match for you, or for links to people nearby selling dogs?


People that are selling dogs or know anyone


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Are people supposed to be coming onto this thread and offering you dogs and cats??
> 
> You sound like a magical owner. High energy, low energy, big, small; can do it all! Have all the time in the world and all the money in the world to spend on them (but not on buying them?). Clearly people should be throwing animals at you!!


No I don't invest money on people that profit in selling animals.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> No, so I can see where these completely funded rescues are. Not to criticise.


Like you just said in your previous comments, I'm just googling and my grandparents had one. So I wouldn't know!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry, but you either would prefer a cat or a dog? Both are WAY different! Also if you decide dog or cat you must have some preferences? For example would you prefer like an hour walk a day, or 3 hour walk a day with mental stimulation in between? You couldn't decide to pick a husky/malinois for example and give it a 30 minute walk a day.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Well, I don't see it.
> 
> Every animal rescue Organisation I know of operates as a Charity and is funded by donations and maybe, to a lesser degree, for the fee charged when an animal is rehomed.
> 
> ...


Because it's a funded rescue, that is why. 
Well do you run an animal rescue? If you do, you can do so. If you don't it's irrelevant.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

astro2011 said:


> I'm sorry, but you either would prefer a cat or a dog? Both are WAY different! Also if you decide dog or cat you must have some preferences? For example would you prefer like an hour walk a day, or 3 hour walk a day with mental stimulation in between? You couldn't decide to pick a husky/malinois for example and give it a 30 minute walk a day.


I advice you to read previous comments where I have explained


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

EuniceM said:


> Like you just said in your previous comments, I'm just googling and my grandparents had one. So I wouldn't know!


So you can't provide any names/links to funded rescues?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

If you could please repeat because there are now 6 pages full of posts. What do you want in a dog? Please don't say you love animals and will take anything because that's a rubbish response, and unlikely to get you anywhere here.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

@EuniceM could you please explain what you mean by a "funded rescue"?


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> So you can't provide any names/links to funded rescues?


I wouldn't know , would I? You're contradicting yourself.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

EuniceM said:


> Because it's a funded rescue, that is why.
> Well do you run an animal rescue? If you do, you can do so. If you don't it's irrelevant.


Funded by whom?

You keep repeating this but seem very reluctant to explain.

Can you tell us which organisations are funded and by whom? Do you have any links you can provide?


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

SingingWhippet said:


> @EuniceM could you please explain what you mean by a "funded rescue"?


fully funded by the government


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

astro2011 said:


> If you could please repeat because there are now 6 pages full of posts. What do you want in a dog? Please don't say you love animals and will take anything because that's a rubbish response, and unlikely to get you anywhere here.


Basically, I have had experience with cats and dogs. My grandparents had a doggy rescue, therefore I'm used to loads of different breeds. I have the money, space, love and time for anything.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

EuniceM said:


> fully funded by the government


Hate to break it to you but there's no such thing.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

EuniceM said:


> I wouldn't know , would I? You're contradicting yourself.


We all know there aren't funded rescues in the UK, I was just curious as to what you would reply with when you were unable to give any names/links. The word contradicting is rather ironic looking over all of your posts


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Funded by whom?
> 
> You keep repeating this but seem very reluctant to explain.
> 
> Can you tell us which organisations are funded and by whom? Do you have any links you can provide?


Links? Do you expect it to be in the internet?


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> We all know there aren't funded rescues in the UK, I was just curious as to what you would reply with when you were unable to give any names/links. The word contradicting is rather ironic looking over all of your posts


If you say so. You are the expert! If you think it's contradicting then I honestly think you should be helping someone in this forum instead of answering contradicting posts.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I think I might scream.

YOU might not differentiate or pick based on looks, but different breeds sure as hell have different needs and traits!!!

If you think all the rescues in the world are charging adoption fees so the bigwigs can have caviar for tea, you qre sickeningly deluded.
I willingly paid the given adoption fee for my rescue dog, and I send more money whenever I can. That fee went only part way to paying for his vet checks, vaccinations, neutering, paperwork, passport, travel, parasite treatment and general upkeep up until he came to me. The other dogs in the rescue still need vet care, feeding and generally looking after... Which costs money.
Or are they not important because they dont belong to you?

Like it or not: NOBODY IS GOING TO HAND OVER YOUR FANTASY DREAM PET FOR FREE


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ahh, so funded rescues is top secret information? 

Funny how its not mentioned in the governments public budget documents


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> I think I might scream.
> 
> YOU might not differentiate or pick based on looks, but different breeds sure as hell have different needs and traits!!!
> 
> ...


I did not say they don't have different traits. I said I am used to different breeds, therefore different traits.
Did I say all of them? You obviously haven't read my comments. 
If they are funded , they will be paid for. That is what I was talking about.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

It's the Illuminati


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Fluffster said:


> It's the Illuminati


Confirmed


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> Ahh, so funded rescues is top secret information?
> 
> Funny how its not mentioned in the governments public budget documents


Obviously you would know !


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Fluffster said:


> It's the Illuminati


the Anonymous!


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> Confirmed


Anonymous, don't get it twisted


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Against my better judgement, I actually have read all of your cryptic, half baked drivel...

Can I interest you in a furby or possibly a house plant instead?


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

EuniceM said:


> Obviously you would know !


As an adult I am actually capable of reading the governments budget and updates, so I would know actually. But feel free to prove me wrong by providing the name of one fully funded rescue in this whole country, can't be that hard surely?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

EuniceM said:


> If you say so. You are the expert! If you think it's contradicting then I honestly think you should be helping someone in this forum instead of answering contradicting posts.


Oh Good Lord, how old are you, eight?

No Rescue Organisation is funded by the Government. I don't want to be rude, but you're talking rubbish now.

I really believe you're looking to get a dog for very little or nothing, and are trying to get a kitten for nothing.

I'm very uneasy about your intentions. I would never have sold you a pup when I was breeding and I wouldn't have let you take an older dog when I was involved in rescue.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

How much experience do you have? Have you owned one before?


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Oh Good Lord, how old are you, eight?
> 
> No Rescue Organisation is funded by the Government. I don't want to be rude, but you're talking rubbish now.
> 
> ...


How old are you? 
If I'm talking rubbish I would advice you to help someone out in the forum instead of answering to my rubbish which just causes more rubbish


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> How much experience do you have? Have you owned one before?


Thats classified information, excuse you!


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

astro2011 said:


> How much experience do you have? Have you owned one before?


Both dogs and cats, since you was very young. Grandparents had doggy rescue.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sweety said:


> Oh Good Lord, how old are you, eight?
> 
> No Rescue Organisation is funded by the Government. I don't want to be rude, but you're talking rubbish now.
> 
> ...


Thats offensive to eight year olds!!!


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> As an adult I am actually capable of reading the governments budget and updates, so I would know actually. But feel free to prove me wrong by providing the name of one fully funded rescue in this whole country, can't be that hard surely?


Oh what was it you said... "Googling doesn't make you an expert"?"


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> Thats offensive to eight year olds!!!


Agreed!!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

EuniceM said:


> Oh what was it you said... "Googling doesn't make you an expert"?"


No


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Against my better judgement, I actually have read all of your cryptic, half baked drivel...
> 
> Can I interest you in a furby or possibly a house plant instead?


You are more than welcome! And thanks!


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Thats classified information, excuse you!


Don't be over the top, that isn't classified.


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

EuniceM said:


> I am looking for a puppy


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Animagic-...925702?hash=item1c5c422f86:g:l0oAAOSwT5tWOnlE


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> No


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

jon.bda said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Animagic-...925702?hash=item1c5c422f86:g:l0oAAOSwT5tWOnlE


Do you only have one? I'd be interested in 2 at least!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

This is the maddest thread I've ever read and can only be a troll. Trit, trot,.........


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Siskin said:


> This is the maddest thread I've ever read and can only be a troll. Trit, trot,.........


Why waste your time on it? Couldn't you be helping someone in this forum?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

EuniceM said:


> How old are you?
> If I'm talking rubbish I would advice you to help someone out in the forum instead of answering to my rubbish which just causes more rubbish


I'm old enough to be able to interpret the real meaning behind your posts.

I often do try and help people on the forum. Would I help you to get a dog - any dog apparently - for nothing or next to nothing? No.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

What type of dogs do you like?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> What type of dogs do you like?


Cheap ones, apparently.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Sweety said:


> I'm old enough to be able to interpret the real meaning behind your posts.
> 
> I often do try and help people on the forum. Would I help you to get a dog - any dog apparently - for nothing or next to nothing? No.


Oh that's quite interesting. 
Oh would you rather want to make profit? I understand.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Cheap ones, apparently.


Or free!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

EuniceM said:


> You are more than welcome! And thanks!


Did I say thank you?
No. How about you perhaps read instead of telling everyone else to and spouting the same bullssshh repeatedly?

It's past your bed time, go to sleep. Maybe santa will bring you a cuddly wuddly puppy for Christmas if you're good


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Trying to remain on topic and having owned dogs and cats, I can tell you that to get a pedigree puppy from fully health tested parents, raised underfoot, vaccinated and microchipped then you need to rethink your budget. If you want a rescue puppy then £200ish is about right.

If you want a kitten, you're looking at around £75-£100 from a rescue which includes vaccination's and neutering, flea treatment and worming. If you are particular about personality and breed traits then you might be better with a pedigree as you're pretty much guaranteed on what you will get.

We knew we wanted a cavalier king Charles spaniel and paid an awful lot of money for him because his dad was heart clear and an older stud dog. Sadly, our boy succumbed to heart disease even though we had done our research and we lost him in September.

We also have cats and have always wanted a Persian because their character and behaviour fits with our family. We waited for a year for our breeder to have a litter of kittens available. If you want something badly enough, you will continue to wait until the perfect kitten or puppy comes along. Continue doing your research and decide on the best breed or mix of breeds for you


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Come on guys, lets be fair, intelligence is largely inherited, it isn't her fault she has unfortunate alleles.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

astro2011 said:


> What type of dogs do you like?


I don't have preference, fortunately I can suit to whatever the dogs needs.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok I'll leave you to it because you obviously aren't that interested in any help. No breeder on here would give a dog to you due to your lack of response to questions. Good luck with your backyard dog because that is all you will get for what you seem to be after.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry, but no one would buy just ANY dog. You might be getting no where because no breeder will sell a puppy to someone who says they can handle any type of dog.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

daisysmama said:


> Trying to remain on topic and having owned dogs and cats, I can tell you that to get a pedigree puppy from fully health tested parents, raised underfoot, vaccinated and microchipped then you need to rethink your budget. If you want a rescue puppy then £200ish is about right.
> 
> If you want a kitten, you're looking at around £75-£100 from a rescue which includes vaccination's and neutering, flea treatment and worming. If you are particular about personality and breed traits then you might be better with a pedigree as you're pretty much guaranteed on what you will get.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm so sorry to hear that! Thank you for the information, that was what I thought. I could pay whatever as long as it was for the pets well being. 
I will, thank you very much!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

EuniceM said:


> Why waste your time on it? Couldn't you be helping someone in this forum?


Nah, I enjoy having a good laugh on a Sunday evening


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> Come on guys, lets be fair, intelligence is largely inherited, it isn't her fault she has unfortunate alleles.


You can definitely talk!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

EuniceM said:


> Or free!


Well then, you're wasting your time here. You're wasting our time too.

I don't believe anyone here would give you a puppy free of charge.

I am happy you have finally admitted to that though.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Siskin said:


> Nah, I enjoy having a good laugh on a Sunday evening


I'm sure people in need will love that


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Well then, you're wasting your time here. You're wasting our time too.
> 
> I don't believe anyone here would give you a puppy free of charge.
> 
> I am happy you have finally admitted to that though.


I'm glad too. If you think you are wasting your time...Don't reply/comment


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

astro2011 said:


> I'm sorry, but no one would buy just ANY dog. You might be getting no where because no breeder will sell a puppy to someone who says they can handle any type of dog.


Oh ok. Thank you for your opinion


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

EuniceM said:


> Do you only have one? I'd be interested in 2 at least!!


Not sure I would trust you with the cardboard box it came in tbh...anyway, off to bed...school tomorrow after all...


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

jon.bda said:


> Not sure I would trust you with the cardboard box it came in tbh...anyway, off to bed...school tomorrow after all...


Thankfully it's not up to you! 
Have a good day at School !


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2015)

EuniceM said:


> I don't have preference, fortunately I can suit to whatever the dogs needs.


nobody suits every/ any dog. 
Either you need to do more research, or you don't understand what dog ownership entails


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

ouesi said:


> nobody suits every/ any dog.
> Either you need to do more research, or you don't understand what dog ownership entails


Thank you for your opinion!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I really don't understand this thread - people have tried to help and have mostly been polite. When you don't answer people's questions I'm not sure how you expect them to be able to help you? We don't know you or your lifestyle so we can't make recommendations without asking questions. Maybe it's just me but I struggle to understand how someone could cope with the needs of any breed of dog, as they are so varied! I would hate for you to have a dog which you cannot cope with or a dog which doesn't fit your lifestyle as it wouldn't be nice for you or the dog 

If you have been searching a long time for either a rescue dog or cat, then I don't really understand how? As there are so many rescues and quite a few that are full, often with waiting lists to take in more animals, so they are always looking for suitable homes! As I mentioned earlier I have been searching for over 3 years for my puppy but I'm looking for a rare-ish breed from a good breeder, a pup from good working lines, lines not over used, parent's not over bred, good hip and elbow scores, clear of known genetic issues within the breed and a good breeder, who will raise the puppies and socialise them well.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

EuniceM said:


> I am looking for a male puppy preferably for our loving home in the Norfolk area! If anybody knows of someone, please let me know! I live with two other adults, no children. Plenty of space, big back garden and another smaller on out front. Hope someone can help! Thanks!
> 
> (I am aware that I have a post also looking for a Kitten, this is because I have been searching for a loooooong time and nothing! I am an animal lover, I've had both cats and dogs. I have space, experience and time. I don't want a cat and a dog, I'm just waiting to see what comes along as it's been so hard to find anything as to yet.)


Plenty of rescues around the country (and Norfolk) which can help you with a dog or cat. Many have websites where by you can see what's on offer.

If you have a specific breed in mind then there are often rescues that specialise in that breed.

Though you probably should decide on ether a cat or dog as they are quite different in ownership.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Shikoku said:


> I really don't understand this thread - people have tried to help and have mostly been polite. When you don't answer people's questions I'm not sure how you expect them to be able to help you? We don't know you or your lifestyle so we can't make recommendations without asking questions. Maybe it's just me but I struggle to understand how someone could cope with the needs of any breed of dog, as they are so varied! I would hate for you to have a dog which you cannot cope with or a dog which doesn't fit your lifestyle as it wouldn't be nice for you or the dog
> 
> If you have been searching a long time for either a rescue dog or cat, then I don't really understand how? As there are so many rescues and quite a few that are full, often with waiting lists to take in more animals, so they are always looking for suitable homes! As I mentioned earlier I have been searching for over 3 years for my puppy but I'm looking for a rare-ish breed from a good breeder, a pup from good working lines, lines not over used, parent's not over bred, good hip and elbow scores, clear of known genetic issues within the breed and a good breeder, who will raise the puppies and socialise them well.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Shikoku said:


> I really don't understand this thread - people have tried to help and have mostly been polite. When you don't answer people's questions I'm not sure how you expect them to be able to help you? We don't know you or your lifestyle so we can't make recommendations without asking questions. Maybe it's just me but I struggle to understand how someone could cope with the needs of any breed of dog, as they are so varied! I would hate for you to have a dog which you cannot cope with or a dog which doesn't fit your lifestyle as it wouldn't be nice for you or the dog
> 
> If you have been searching a long time for either a rescue dog or cat, then I don't really understand how? As there are so many rescues and quite a few that are full, often with waiting lists to take in more animals, so they are always looking for suitable homes! As I mentioned earlier I have been searching for over 3 years for my puppy but I'm looking for a rare-ish breed from a good breeder, a pup from good working lines, lines not over used, parent's not over bred, good hip and elbow scores, clear of known genetic issues within the breed and a good breeder, who will raise the puppies and socialise them well.


Exactly, plus if a person is deemed suitable for ownership by a rescue many will match a dog to an owner if they are unsure about breed etc and will then ensure the person fully understands the needs of the individual.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

stuaz said:


> Plenty of rescues around the country (and Norfolk) which can help you with a dog or cat. Many have websites where by you can see what's on offer.
> 
> If you have a specific breed in mind then there are often rescues that specialise in that breed.
> 
> Though you probably should decide on ether a cat or dog as they are quite different in ownership.


Thank someone has already gave me loads of websites!!


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> Exactly, plus if a person is deemed suitable for ownership by a rescue many will match a dog to an owner if they are unsure about breed etc and will then ensure the person fully understands the needs of the individual.


That is very helpful!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Shikoku said:


> I really don't understand this thread - people have tried to help and have mostly been polite. When you don't answer people's questions I'm not sure how you expect them to be able to help you? We don't know you or your lifestyle so we can't make recommendations without asking questions. Maybe it's just me but I struggle to understand how someone could cope with the needs of any breed of dog, as they are so varied! I would hate for you to have a dog which you cannot cope with or a dog which doesn't fit your lifestyle as it wouldn't be nice for you or the dog
> 
> If you have been searching a long time for either a rescue dog or cat, then I don't really understand how? As there are so many rescues and quite a few that are full, often with waiting lists to take in more animals, so they are always looking for suitable homes! As I mentioned earlier I have been searching for over 3 years for my puppy but I'm looking for a rare-ish breed from a good breeder, a pup from good working lines, lines not over used, parent's not over bred, good hip and elbow scores, clear of known genetic issues within the breed and a good breeder, who will raise the puppies and socialise them well.


But, the OP doesn't want to pay for a puppy. Apparently, she won't humour people who want money for dogs.

She's going to be searching for the rest of her life if that's her priority.

Surprisingly, good breeders and Rescue Organisations aren't keen to give pups away to somebody who doesn't care what breed it is because, apparently, she can handle any breed.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Sweety said:


> But, the OP doesn't want to pay for a puppy. Apparently, she won't humour people who want money for dogs.
> 
> She's going to be searching for the rest of her life if that's her priority.
> 
> Surprisingly, good breeders and Rescue Organisations aren't keen to give pups away to somebody who doesn't care what breed it is because, apparently, she can handle any breed.


I think you've been playing Chinese Whisper


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

jon.bda said:


> You just ******* off and dropping dead would be far better...


Hope you don't have pets, obviously have some kind of issue. Hope you find the right help


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

EuniceM said:


> I think you've been playing Chinese Whisper


And I think you're making the mistake of believing we're all as foolish as you are.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Sweety said:


> And I think you're making the mistake of believing we're all as foolish as you are.


Still you are here "wasting your time" ...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

If you look on Pets4Homes, they aren't wanting a free dog or cat.

They are willing to pay the princely sum of £10.

I live in Norfolk & have rescue contacts, I will make sure they're on the lookout for some chancer looking for a cheap pet, but who can't even decide what species they want, never mind the breed!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

EuniceM said:


>


I can only assume you are just here for a laugh and not at all serious  It's a shame as this forum is full of knowledgeable and helpful members who could have helped you find the right dog or cat for you.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> If you look on Pets4Homes, they aren't wanting a free dog or cat.
> 
> They are willing to pay the princely sum of £10.
> 
> I live in Norfolk & have rescue contacts, I will make sure they're on the lookout for some chancer looking for a cheap pet, but who can't even decide what species they want, never mind the breed!


That is very kind. Thank you!


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Shikoku said:


> I can only assume you are just here for a laugh and not at all serious  It's a shame as this forum is full of knowledgeable and helpful members who could have helped you find the right dog or cat for you.


I know and still they prefer being here, wasting their time commenting instead of helping someone...Disgraceful


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

So you weren't really looking for help from the beginning?
Being an outrageous tool instead of a normal functioning human... disgraceful.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> So you weren't really looking for help from the beginning?
> Being an outrageous tool instead of a normal functioning human... disgraceful.


I was looking for someone that was selling puppies. And I know, it is quite disgraceful...


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

WANTED - Free Car.

I don't care what kind, I can drive anything. (My Parents once owned a car, so I'm an expert).

I will not buy a second hand one, as I don't see why I should line the pockets of car dealerships.

Ideally, I would like a brand new, top of the range model, but I'm not prepared to pay more than £100, as I would rather spend the cash on nodding dogs and fluffy dice for the back window.

Thanks.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Sweety said:


> WANTED - Free Car.
> 
> I don't care what kind, I can drive anything. (My Parents once owned a car, so I'm an expert).
> 
> ...


Sorry...This is an animal forum :/


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

EuniceM said:


> I was looking for someone that was selling puppies. And I know, it is quite disgraceful...


Selling isn't free...oh dear, and so it begins...again...


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

jon.bda said:


> Selling isn't free...oh dear, and so it begins...again...


I hope you can help someone instead of being a ... well, I don't even know


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

EuniceM said:


> I was looking for someone that was selling puppies. And I know, it is quite disgraceful...


Aaah but you don't want to give money to someone selling dogs for profit, remember? Remember that part?
Profit obviously discounting health tests, genetic screenings, vet care etc from breeders and adoption fees from rescues coz rescues are all evil and tricksy.

So yes. Disgraceful.


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

EuniceM said:


> Sorry...This is an animal forum :/


Did you not look at the top of the page?

PET FORUMS


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Aaah but you don't want to give money to someone selling dogs for profit, remember? Remember that part?
> Profit obviously discounting health tests, genetic screenings, vet care etc from breeders and adoption fees from rescues coz rescues are all evil and tricksy.
> 
> So yes. Disgraceful.


Oh yes, for profit? No waay! To help other animals? Hell yes! 
tricksy? I don't know what that means :/


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Wait have I missed something here? I only really read the first page before I responded. But does the OP just want a free dog/cat?


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

jon.bda said:


> Did you not look at the top of the page?
> 
> PET FORUMS


You should tell that to "Sweety"


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

stuaz said:


> Wait have I missed something here? I only really read the first page before I responded. But does the OP just want a free dog/cat?


No, you can read the comments if you'd like


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh for f*@%'s sake.
I'm out.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Oh for f*@%'s sake.
> I'm out.


Finallyyyy


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

stuaz said:


> Wait have I missed something here? I only really read the first page before I responded. But does the OP just want a free dog/cat?


Yep. Apparently, Rescue Organisations are Government Funded, so how DARE they ask her for an adoption fee?

For some strange reason, she's been trying to get a dog for a long, long, long time ................


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

What did you hope to achieve by this thread?


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Yep. Apparently, Rescue Organisations are Government Funded, so how DARE they ask her for an adoption fee?
> 
> For some strange reason, she's been trying to get a dog for a long, long, long time ................


Haha , you must have some kind of problem. Actually feel sorry for you... :/ 
It surprises me how you are still here instead of helping someone out in the forum...I think this is what it is for


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Sweety said:


> Yep. Apparently, Rescue Organisations are Government Funded, so how DARE they ask her for an adoption fee?
> 
> For some strange reason, she's been trying to get a dog for a long, long, long time ................


Ah ok now I understand. I don't believe any are government funded, but The adoption fee only goes back into the rescue but that kind of naivety explains why she is still looking.....


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

astro2011 said:


> What did you hope to achieve by this thread?


This thread is to look for a puppy, no puppy...no questions


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

stuaz said:


> Ah ok now I understand. I don't believe any are government funded, but The adoption fee only goes back into the rescue but that kind of naivety explains why she is still looking.....


Naive? I like that song!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

EuniceM said:


> Haha , you must have some kind of problem. Actually feel sorry for you... :/
> It surprises me how you are still here instead of helping someone out in the forum...I think this is what it is for


If it weren't for timewasters such as you, I probably would be helping someone out in the forum.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

Sweety said:


> If it weren't for timewasters such as you, I probably would be helping someone out in the forum.


Why don't you? You'd rather speak to a timewaster? I'd get my priorities checked!


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Sweety said:


> If it weren't for timewasters such as you, I probably would be helping someone out in the forum.


Let's just leave this thread to disappear into oblivion, ether that or the mods will lock it anyway as its serving no real purpose anyway.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

stuaz said:


> Let's just leave this thread to disappear into oblivion, ether that or the mods will lock it anyway as its serving no real purpose anyway.


I don't think people want it to "disappear into oblivion"


----------



## paulbeeston (Jun 28, 2009)

11 pages and over 200 comments :Banghead


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

EuniceM said:


> I hope you can help someone instead of being a ... well, I don't even know


I have and will continue to do so thanks, although I don't feel the need to act like such a **** as you do...jog on...


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Sweety said:


> Yep. Apparently, Rescue Organisations are Government Funded, so how DARE they ask her for an adoption fee?











Sadly, it's the Kennel Club's fault that dogs are so expensive to buy.... (well they're all Illuminati aren't they).


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

paulbeeston said:


> 11 pages and over 200 comments :Banghead


SUCCESS!!


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

EuniceM said:


> I don't think people want it to "disappear into oblivion"


Nope, just you...again...

As above, I'm out, if nobody replies the troll cannot feed...


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

MerlinsMum said:


> View attachment 253918
> 
> Sadly, it's the Kennel Club's fault that dogs are so expensive to buy.... (well they're all Illuminati aren't they).


What's this Illuminati nonsense? It's anonymous!


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

jon.bda said:


> I have and will continue to do so thanks, although I don't feel the need to act like such a **** as you do...jog on...
> 
> View attachment 253919


Like I said, hope you don't own any pets and find help


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Well, I've read this from the start and I'll put you straight that NO rescue is government funded. You can apply to be classed as a rescue so you can get gift aid but you have to raise £5k (I think) before you can do that. 

I worked for a rescue, and the owners were quite often putting money out of their own pockets in to it to keep it running. Kennel fees when we didn't have foster space, then you have on going vet bills, vacs, food, neutering. The list goes on. None of which is funded by the government. 

You say you aren't sure what dog you want and you have infinite time and money for it by the sounds of it. What happens if you end up with say a husky or a mal, and then you find out you have to get a job and will be working 8 hours a day? 
I researched different breeds for months before deciding on a staffy. And then I looked at different breeders. I wanted to go to a breeder because of the reputation so wanted to make sure as he was my first dog I could bring him up my way. I looked at a lot of different breeders, and when I chose one I travelled to Gloucestershire. I paid a lot more than the £300 you mentioned, and I then had to pay for his vacs. But the money I paid went back into the care of his mum, on health checks etc.
When I went to see my boy my breeder asked me so many questions to make sure I knew the breed inside out so they knew I was the right person for him. 
I personally don't think you are going to get very far by saying "I can cope with any dog" it's not quite as easy as that.


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

jon.bda said:


> Nope, just you...again...
> 
> As above, I'm out, if nobody replies the troll cannot feed...


Still waiting ...


----------



## paulbeeston (Jun 28, 2009)

EuniceM said:


> SUCCESS!!


That's what I thought great bit of :Spam

Don't know why people are still returning


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

EuniceM said:


> I don't think people want it to "disappear into oblivion"


The level of responses you are getting indicate that they would prefer it but anyway, have fun, I have far more interesting things to do.

And yes you will probably reply with some witty (or so you think) response but it just fuels the argument that this thread is pointless, but by all means make a "witty" reply....

Cya!


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

bexy1989 said:


> Well, I've read this from the start and I'll put you straight that NO rescue is government funded. You can apply to be classed as a rescue so you can get gift aid but you have to raise £5k (I think) before you can do that.
> 
> I worked for a rescue, and the owners were quite often putting money out of their own pockets in to it to keep it running. Kennel fees when we didn't have foster space, then you have on going vet bills, vacs, food, neutering. The list goes on. None of which is funded by the government.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the opinion


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

paulbeeston said:


> That's what I thought great bit of :Spam
> 
> Don't know why people are still returning


I know rightttt!!


----------



## EuniceM (Dec 6, 2015)

stuaz said:


> The level of responses you are getting indicate that they would prefer it but anyway, have fun, I have far more interesting things to do.
> 
> And yes you will probably reply with some witty (or so you think) response but it just fuels the argument that this thread is pointless, but by all means make a "witty" reply....
> 
> Cya!


Thank you for letting me. 
The level of responses that keep coming back indicate they would still like to respond...Therefore I won't disappear!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I really do think your parents shouldve used









sorry people, it just had to be done :Facepalm


----------

